# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Attention all vacationers to beautiful Jamaica!

## Jammin Jamaica Tours

We, at Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours, are ready, willing and able to take care of all your transportation and touring needs whether you are a solo traveler, a couple or a wedding party.  We provide quality transportation to and from the airport with a nice cold beverage waiting for you for the trip.  We do day/ night tours, can set you up with qualified certified divers for scuba or snorkeling, or book a boat for some deep sea fishing.  We also can hook you up with a certified masseuse for a fantastic massage or some reflexology at Tanya's Spa overlooking the ocean on the West End Cliffs of Negril. Our tours are private in air conditioned, well maintained, insured vehicles ready at your disposal.  Please, check us out on Negril.Com, TripAdvisor and our website www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com  Looking forward to hearing from you.  One love Mon!

----------

